
Ask HN: What tool do you use for Code Analysis? - microsby0
Trying to find a simple tool with a nice UI that can handle a large PHP code base. Tried CodeClimate, Codacy, and Scrutinizer. None did so well with my code base with 15+ minute analysis. Are my expectations too high in terms of speed?
======
paulblei
At Codacy, for your type of code base we usually recommend to use our on-
premise version. It's much faster, easy to install and to use. Don't hesitate
to contact us if you want to try it out.

